# Gray Fox Mount



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Just thought I'd share a Gray Fox that I recently mounted that came from
our one and only " Seldom ". Thanks for the fox Mike.

Mike


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice mount! I'll be talking to you this winter as I want to get a pale coyote mounted this year.

Griff


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

beautiful mount. can you do one for me?


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

dang nice mount like always!!! you do some great work man! have any side pics of him? detail in the face looks great... you just posted that because you know i want to get a grey fox mounted... thats it isnt it:lol:


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys! Here, just for you Hawk.

Mike


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

ah yes.... nice!!! that is an awesome mount man! I hope to have something for you this fall/winter.... hope you can hadle the work load you are about to recieve from everyone :lol:


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry Hawk, buy I will be moving to Minnesota come early winter.
Wife took a promotion and I couldn't say no. There's always UPS 
though.:idea:

Mike


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

well ya that is fine i might be in Colorado by the time it would be done anyway :lol: and if that falls through i may be trying minnesota next....sooooo perfect


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

Awesome Looking Mount..


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Fine job on the mount! Alot of attention to the detail which made it just right! My wife thought it was alive and was wondering how you got such a great pic of it. Kinda looks like it is sitting on a log overlooking a hay field!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Beautiful job Mike! You do the animal justice with your ability.
Say Hi to the wife!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome looking mount!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Thats a blue ribbon mount for sure.


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

That is a beautiful mount, you do good work sir.


----------



## icebear (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow, it really does look alive. Beautiful!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i dont know wat i was thinking in 08! looks like crap!!:lol: j/k... i have a coyote in my freezer igot with my bow this year.. drive out to CO and mount it fo me and send it back.... free of charge of course


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Shipping a specimen to and finished mount from, FedEx and UPS is easier than most people think.

Mitch


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Great job on the grey mount. That is some very detailed work, that is surely too bad that you will be moving. Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------

